# looking for employment in Ontario , Canada



## phil g (Dec 28, 2007)

Evening all , 

currently living in the UK and am looking for a permanant move to Ontario around May 2008 (due to visa app times etc etc ) NPTC qualifed in tree felling and climbing , chainsaw maintenance , aerial rescue and use of chainsaw in tree along with NPTC training in tree dismantling , 2 years exp ! ? !

phil


----------



## highasatree (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Phil. I own a small established tree service in Hamilton, Ontario and am always looking for qualified young talent like yourself to join our company. I've posted here under tree climber/ground man/cutter a week or so ago. If your interested we can chat again...Eugene

Total Tree Care
Hamilton, Ontario
[email protected]


----------



## phil g (Dec 28, 2007)

highasatree said:


> Hi Phil. I own a small established tree service in Hamilton, Ontario and am always looking for qualified young talent like yourself to join our company. I've posted here under tree climber/ground man/cutter a week or so ago. If your interested we can chat again...Eugene
> 
> Total Tree Care
> Hamilton, Ontario
> [email protected]



hi eugene , yes i am very interested ! ontario looks a very nice place to live esp hamilton , burlington , oakville etc , visa time seems to take about six months or so  :greenchainsaw: 

my email is [email protected]


----------



## highasatree (Dec 28, 2007)

check your private messages


----------



## Jumper (Jan 2, 2008)

phil g said:


> ontario looks a very nice place to live esp hamilton , burlington , oakville etc ,  :greenchainsaw:
> 
> my email is [email protected]



I'd go for Alberta if I were you! See treeclimbermike below. No offence high.


----------

